# In Hawaii- wanting to go for a ride!



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Horseback Tours | KUALOA RANCH

Oahu Horseback -Oahu horse riding trails -Tom Barefoot's Tours

Where are you staying? I LOVE Hawaii! Best vacation I've ever been on and can't wait to go back!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

We are at the Outrigger Waikiki on the beach.... its HEAVEN!!!! ugh so nice here! and when im laying on the beach knowing its snowing back home it makes it THAT much better lol! thank you for the sites! I'll check them out!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. We stayed at the Marriot on Waikiki across from the beach. The ABC stores are like every 2 feet on Waikiki! It's so funny.

Next time we go, we are staying at the "Pink Palace" that's right on the beach. It's the huge pink hotel that I'm sure you've seen, if your not looking at it right now.  (I'm jealous)

If you guys are into hiking, hike Diamondhead. It takes about an hour to get up there but the view is awesome. I think it's quicker coming down too. LoL. We also went and saw the Pearl Harbour memorial that they have, and took a ferry out to the USS Arizona and saw the memorial they had out there over the ship. That was cool. I went about 5 years ago and it was under construction so I can't wait to go back and see what changes were made!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome! and I know as soon as you loose sight of one ABC theres another one right in front of you! haha our hotel is right beside the pink palace and our room faces it so yes i am actually looking at it right now  Our hotel is under construction so thats why we were able to stay right on the beach  the beach is also under construction a bit further down. They are making it wider! Hawaii is definitely paradise! Its funny though our concierge in the hotel told me the private polo trail ride was over $300 but on one of the sites you gave me it says its $115... i may have to phone to find out for sure! The ride goes right down onto the beach and then back up to the polo fields and i reeaallyyy want to do this one :/


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's awesome! 

I'd definitely call and find out the real price, I'd go by what's listed on the website. ;-)


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i really hope so because it sounds like a blast! if that doesnt work out theres another place that has an advanced ride for $109... still expensive but dad said its more resonable... i just dont know if its on the beach :/ they do an assesment of you before, I like when people asses my riding  it feels kind of like a show and i dont get to show! I just usually find it weird to ride a "public" horse, like one everyone uses... its mouth will probably be so ruined and that depresses me  I work off of Parelli and Jonathan Field (i dont know if you've heard of Jonathan) so its always weird riding other horses! but ya know I like to think I can give this horse an enjoyable ride and that makes me feel better  i'm kind of babling on here but im so excited!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm from Hawaii, but I've not gone on a horseback ride on Oahu. I'd look for brochures that you'd find at your hotel and compare rates. I hope that you'll find a good one! I don't think you can ride on a beach on Oahu... I've yet to ride on a beach and I grew up on the Big Island.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

please post pictures that would be nice to see


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

kuola ranch is a guided go at a walk ride, pretty decent scenery. Take the long trip.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

wow that looks great! i'm going to compare everything about these places  I really want to get the most out of what we have to pay!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

We have decided on Gunstock ranch! My sister and I are going on thier advanced ride and as it stands we are the only ones going on that ride! We are very excited and ill be sure to post pictures!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Great, can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah! Cant wait to see pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

It was awesome!! The horses were fresh and ready to go when we got there and it was just my sister, the guide and me! We did walk, trot, canter and even a bit of a gallop on one stretch! The views at the top were amazing and it was just a really great ride! My horses name was Scarlet and my sisters was Libby. The ranch was HUGE! in total with thier horses and the boarders they have close to 100 horses, they also have near 100 head of cattle, goats and sheep! Basically for me it was heaven  Two of the kids that they had were orphans and the guide took them out and we got to play around with them, they were too cute! Also on the ranch they had 3 beautiful studs, i think i fell in love actually  anyways here are some pictures and i definitely recomend this ranch if your ever on the island! I'm in the blue in the pic of the two of us where it looks like my saddle is slidding, i dont know why though because it wasn't lol! All in all it was GREAT FUN!!!!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics! I'm glad that you had such a good time.


----------

